

Japanese Service Lets You Stick Your Head On A Doll's Body - ajhit406
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/04/japanese-service-lets-you-stick-your-head-on-a-dolls-body/

======
dstein
That's creepy in a way that is typically Japanese.

~~~
joev
It would be creepier if you put someone else's head on the doll.

~~~
dfxm12
This is the obvious use case here...

